# How many bars of soap are in your shower right now??



## ilove2soap (Jul 19, 2011)

I currently have 8 bars of soap in my shower right now. *Sigh*  I was wondering if there is something wrong with me or if other soapers keep a bunch in their shower too.  I love picking just the right soap to match my mood for the day.  My favorite soap (of the 8) is currently is a shea butter scented with Rainforest essential oil blend from WSP.  It is so crisp that it wakes me up in the morning.  How about y'all??


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 19, 2011)

ATM I probably have about 10 but the highest I've ever counted was 22.
So don't fear you're alone in your addiction.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2011)

It makes me feel better to know other people also have a "soap collection" in their showers.   

I've been fairly strong willed about not taking more into the bathroom so I probably only have about 7 or 8.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2011)

Just 1, Deda's mid summers night dream w/ poppy seeds.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 20, 2011)

Great to read ... I feel loads good about myself, as I thought I was a bit strange having more than one ... but now I feel much better.  At the moment I have 7 ... which sounds like it's less than usual for a soap addict!  Wow!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 20, 2011)

At least a dozen; probably more.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 20, 2011)

Just one.  A tea tree bar.


----------



## krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

just 1, a castile that had been curing for 18 months.


----------



## Deda (Jul 20, 2011)

Just 1.  Flirt, with avocado oil.  Scented with amber, orange blossom and lily.


----------



## Fyrja (Jul 20, 2011)

5 right now.  Two from the Fun in the Sun soap swap, cherry blossom, and the orange and pepper one.  One dragons blood rebatch that looks like poo, but doesn't smell like it.  One of my lavender egg yolk soaps, and one of Hazel's salt bars.

I think I feel a shower coming on.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Fyrja!

What a coincidence! Two of the bars in my bathroom are a salt bar and the Abalone soap from you. 

BTW, I didn't find a flaming bag of poo soap on my porch end of last week like I expected. Sniff...sniff...my feelings are hurt.  :cry:


----------



## Fyrja (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll get the poo soap out to you this weekend Hazel.  Last week was so hectic I didn't get any soap sent out to anyone.  Sorry!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just kidding. I was amused by your description of it as being something which should be left in a flaming bag on someone's porch. It made me laugh.


----------



## Relle (Jul 21, 2011)

Just one, my orange cream soap. Don't know where I would put it all with only one soap holder in there.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jul 21, 2011)

Sadly, just two. I think the boys.I'm sharing a bathroom with would flip if.it.were more.than that. When I had my own place, it wasn't uncommon for there to be twenty or so. Lol


----------



## Healinya (Jul 21, 2011)

I've seen this question asked a few times now lol.. everyone either has lots of bars - or they are adamant that one shower should have one bar of soap 

I had only one in mine, but it was just a sliver left and my husband liked the scent more that I did, so I did cheat this morning and now have two bars in there - green tea and cucumber (Its a two year old bar - I dont think I need to hang onto it anymore for evaluation... and oh, was it sooo nice)

(you can only peel a mushy soap sliver off the bottom of a shampoo bottle so many times before you realize that eight bars at once is a bit messy lol)


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

one bar of soap
one bottle of shampoo
one bottle of conditioner

i'm a bit anal about that.  i cannot stand clutter in my shower.  mornings should be the simplest time.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 21, 2011)

Only twelve.  Why limit yourself.  They're all neatly arranged and when it gets too full someone has to go.  It's interesting to see which ones you want to grab all the time which you don't use so much and then there are the ones that you're 'saving'.  I made a bar of Nancy Roger's cotton candy soap last more than three months by babying it, only using it occasionally, sometimes just taking a sniff.  Is that weird :? probably.  *shrugs*

Have to have castile for the face when it is dry, salt bar for the face when it's oily, shave soap for shaving, shampoo bar, usually at least one of someone else's bars.  Almost always my fave, OMH.  Then the others are ones that I'm trying out.  That's reasonable.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 21, 2011)

The bars I have aren't actually in the shower. I keep them on a large "soap dish" near the shower so they can dry out between uses. I also like to use a salt bar on my body and a buttermilk or heavy cream soap on my face.

But sometimes I get daring, decide to live dangerously and use a salt bar on my face.  

BTW, I don't think it's weird to sniff soap. I do it, too.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm with you Prairiecraft all the way.
Also my soaps are never left mooshy. I have 3... yes 3 shower caddies with all my soaps lined up.
Different mood... different soap...lol... & not only that I want to use them ALLLLLLL in one shower. How can one choose when there's salt soaps, charcoal soaps, chocolate soaps, pumice soaps, lolly soaps, where does it end .... swoon....soap glorious soap!!!

 I think I have a problem


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> I think I have a problem



I don't consider it a problem. If you're keeping careful notes, then you have an inquisitive mind and it's an experiment in your bathroom laboratory.  :wink:


----------



## serfmunke (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel much better. I have four and tomorrow for my shower will be inviting another to join the caddy! Actually I will bring up two since I have been dying to try a couple of recents, 2-3 weeks old.

I typically use two of them to shower just to make sure I enjoy them all as much as I can. Makes me feel rich!


----------



## janie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have three I think.  Bayberry for dh, lavender for me and the girls love my raspberry citrus blend.


----------



## simplymcghie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 5


----------



## Deda (Aug 3, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> one bar of soap
> one bottle of shampoo
> one bottle of conditioner
> 
> i'm a bit anal about that.  i cannot stand clutter in my shower.  mornings should be the simplest time.



I cannot stand clutter ANYWHERE.


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 4, 2011)

I am a one bar of soap person too.  Right now I have a bar of OMH soap in my shower.


----------



## lovethyscent (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm embarrassed I always have over 20 and I always hear it from hubby lol. I always ask him did you try the new soap I put in there and he always asks which one, what color is it lol. I have a big shower caddy and hubby made me a special soap holder rack for me that is made from coated hardware cloth.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 13, 2011)

There's about 8 on the soap racks and some more on top of the shower.  :wink:


----------

